# Need help w/ overclocking & undervolting



## RoyJ

My first smartphone (X2) had a locked bootloader and you couldn't overclock it or undervolt it at all so I never really learned what the deal was besides making the processor run faster. I am trying to overclock this phone, but I'm having some issues. Currently running tweaked 2.2 with rhcp's kernel.

At first I used no frills which always froze no matter what I set it to. I tried using CPU Master free and it seems to work unless I set it too high. 1500 usually reboots and freezes the system. I tried 1300 and it'll be fine for a while, but do the same thing eventually. Actually anything over 1000 has done it. It just freezes and I get the boot animation. I might have changed some of the kernel tweaks in tweaktools, not sure tho.

Also I need help undervolting too. I can change those options in the CPU Master app. No idea what I'm doing though.

So I was wondering what you guys are using for your settings that are working for you? Also what kernel tweaks you have enabled. I took my benchmark score with the AnTuTu app and scored 2700. Pretty low compared to other people on these forums from what I've seen so I guess I'm doing something wrong lol. I'm still learning how to mod this phone so bare with me please. First samsung and it's a lot different than my motorola. Thanks for the insight...


----------



## acejavelin

I lost my notes since I don't have Stratosphere anymore so this is from memory, I used Voltage Control as an app but I was never able to get 1500 Mhz to work for more than 30 or so minutes and even that required some seriously overvolting, but the battery drained like fruit in a juicer and the phone got hot enough to make you be concerned the surface mount soldering could come loose...

1400 - Fairly reliable, occasional reboots (4-8/day depending on load), battery life reduced significantly, heat very noticeable even with case
1300 - Mostly reliable (about 1-2 reboot every day or so), battery life reasonable but definitely reduced, heat noticeable but not uncomfortable
1200 - No issues with reboots, battery life reduced but no worse than a day with mediocre signal, heat noticeable occasionally
1100 - No issues or noticable change in battery life or heat

As far undervolting goes, I just can't remember, but look at this thread: http://forums.androidcentral.com/samsung-stratosphere/162268-overclocking-undervolting-updated.html, just take the OP's results with a grain of salt... I would NEVER try to run this device at 1600 Mhz and he claims to do it all day long with a slight undervolt (which is counter intuitive if you understand overclocking, more voltage=more stability=more heat=reduced life). Anyway, good luck!


----------



## p_025

I've been running at 1400 with very few problems, I never figured my stability was affected. 1440 seemed to push this phone over the edge, and 1500 was out of the question.

Though, given the post above, it probably explains the horrible battery life I've been getting, but not entirely. Sometimes, my phone has no problems, sometimes it won't charge despite being plugged in all night. Given this, I'm gonna ramp it down a bit to 1200.


----------



## RoyJ

Ok guys need help again. I don't think its related to OC or UVing the phone as I started over fresh. Wiped everything and re flased tweaked 2.1 then updated to 2.2 via tweaktools again.

Certains force close on me. No error message pops up, I just end up back at the homescreen.

The biggest one I've noticed this happen on was "Raindar" - It uses Gmaps and displays radar imaging over it. Very handy from tracking storms. Sadly I haven't been able to run this for more than 30 or so seconds before it craps out.

I've also had this happen to me with stock browser and Dolphin HD. Max of maybe 4 tabs open.

I can't have my apps just shutting down on me like this. How do I fix it?


----------



## RoyJ

Double post...


----------



## dwitherell

RoyJ said:


> Ok guys need help again. I don't think its related to OC or UVing the phone as I started over fresh. Wiped everything and re flased tweaked 2.1 then updated to 2.2 via tweaktools again.
> 
> Certains force close on me. No error message pops up, I just end up back at the homescreen.
> 
> The biggest one I've noticed this happen on was "Raindar" - It uses Gmaps and displays radar imaging over it. Very handy from tracking storms. Sadly I haven't been able to run this for more than 30 or so seconds before it craps out.
> 
> I've also had this happen to me with stock browser and Dolphin HD. Max of maybe 4 tabs open.
> 
> I can't have my apps just shutting down on me like this. How do I fix it?


Does the same issue arise on 2.1, or even stock w/ custom kernel? Also, a logcat could be useful here, just start it running prior to opening the app so it captures the no-warning exit.


----------



## RoyJ

Sorry, it appears, as per app description that everyone who reported the same issue as me for raindar was using a samsung phone or tablet. Dev is currently looking in to it. As for the browser its really random. I can't seem to find a way to re-create it.


----------



## acejavelin

Try Maxthon Browser... I have used it on HTC Inc2, Samsung Stratosphere, and HTC Rezound and it is still the best browser I have seen. I don't think I have ever seen a FC with it on any device.


----------



## Crystawth

acejavelin said:


> Try Maxthon Browser... I have used it on HTC Inc2, Samsung Stratosphere, and HTC Rezound and it is still the best browser I have seen. I don't think I have ever seen a FC with it on any device.


I use maxthon as well, and I have to agree, it works very well, and very quickly on my phone. I use to use dolphin lite, which was alright, but Maxthon is worlds better i think.


----------



## p_025

I haven't had any problems with Dolphin on my Strat.

As for a weather radar app, have you tried Rainy Days? It's naiiiiiiiice.


----------



## acejavelin

p_025 said:


> I haven't had any problems with Dolphin on my Strat.
> 
> As for a weather radar app, have you tried Rainy Days? It's naiiiiiiiice.


I had lag issues with Dolphin... not sure if it was something I was doing or the app but Maxthon didn't pause and lag...

Is Rainy Days actually any better than something like Weather Bug? I have been using that and it has weather, radar, severe weather alerts, better widgets, live cams for area locations, and lots of other stuff...


----------



## p_025

Heh, no, Rainy Days is just your basic weather map. Nothing all that fancy.


----------



## kgreenman21

RoyJ said:


> My first smartphone (X2) had a locked bootloader and you couldn't overclock it or undervolt it at all so I never really learned what the deal was besides making the processor run faster. I am trying to overclock this phone, but I'm having some issues. Currently running tweaked 2.2 with rhcp's kernel.
> 
> At first I used no frills which always froze no matter what I set it to. I tried using CPU Master free and it seems to work unless I set it too high. 1500 usually reboots and freezes the system. I tried 1300 and it'll be fine for a while, but do the same thing eventually. Actually anything over 1000 has done it. It just freezes and I get the boot animation. I might have changed some of the kernel tweaks in tweaktools, not sure tho.
> 
> Also I need help undervolting too. I can change those options in the CPU Master app. No idea what I'm doing though.
> 
> So I was wondering what you guys are using for your settings that are working for you? Also what kernel tweaks you have enabled. I took my benchmark score with the AnTuTu app and scored 2700. Pretty low compared to other people on these forums from what I've seen so I guess I'm doing something wrong lol. I'm still learning how to mod this phone so bare with me please. First samsung and it's a lot different than my motorola. Thanks for the insight...


I'm using SetCPU with profiles. I have 3 profiles set up:
1. Charging - Performance - 1300MHz
2. Battery - OnDemand - 1000MHz
3. Screen Off - Conservative - 200MHz
My Antutu benchmark came in around 3500. I also applied the v6 Supercharger script with no adverse affects.

Running Tweaked 2.2 RHCP's kernel


----------



## Crystawth

My profiles are as follows (from highest to lowest priority);

*Profile Name: *Battery >= 50*C (122* F)
*Conditions: *Battery >=50*C (122* F)
*CPU Range:* 400 -200
*Governor: *Conservative
*I/O Scheduler: *Deadline
*Priority: *100

*Profile Name: *Screen Off
*Conditions: *Screen off & Not in a Call
*CPU Range: *400 - 200
*Governor: *Conservative
*I/O Scheduler: *Deadline
*Priority: *80

*Profile Name: *Charging AC
*Conditions: *Charging AC
*CPU Range: *1300 - 800
*Governor: *OnDemand
*I/O Scheduler:* Deadline
*Priority: *70

*Profile Name: *Charging USB <65%
*Conditions: *Charging USB & Battery <65%
*CPU Range: *800 - 200
*Governor: *Conservative
*I/O Scheduler: *Deadline
*Priority: *69

*Profile Name: *Charging USB >65%
*Conditions: *Charging USB & Battery >65%
*CPU Range: *1000 - 200
*Governor: *OnDemand
*I/O Scheduler: *Deadline
*Priority: *68

*Profile Name: *Default
*Conditions: *No Conditions
*CPU Range: *1300 - 400
*Governor: *OnDemand
*I/O Scheduler: *Deadline
*Priority: *0

------------------------------------
My clock settings and voltages are as follows;

1300mhz @ 1270mV (Default 1400mV)
1200mhz @ 1210mV (Default 1350mV)
1000mhz @ 1125mV (Default 1250mV)
0800mhz @ 1085mV (Default 1200mV)
0400mhz @ 0970mV (Default 1050mV)
0200mhz @ 0900mV (Default 0950mV)
0100mhz @ 0900mV (Default 0950mV)

I'm still in the process of finding my lowest stable voltages for between 100mhz and 800mhz

As I tweak and test these i'm sure they will change a little. I may revise my profiles too, but so far i like them.


----------



## RoyJ

Thanks for the help guys. Just sticking to complete stock as of now until my GNex comes in sometime next week.


----------

